# 40s on 4 return



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone listen to this station since it came back on June 26th? I'm a happy camper since I love Big Band era, and terrestrial stations that broadcast are hard to find.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Anyone listen to this station since it came back on June 26th? I'm a happy camper since I love Big Band era, and terrestrial stations that broadcast are hard to find.


Thanks Mark. I'll tune in.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

I was surprised it came back. The demo for the. channel has to be in their 80 's and 90's. Heck you can't even get 50 's music on terrestrial radio any more.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I also prefer that era of music. I do not have any subscription radio plans but internet radio like I heart radio for example has many big band era stations.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

